# Need Help Installing Tachometer



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

HI
I JUST BOUGHT A REGULAR AUTOMETER TACH FROM AUTO ZONE FOR LIKE 30 BUCKS.IT TELLS ME TO INSTALL RED TO BATTERY,BLACK TO GROUND,WHITE TO DIMMER SWITCH,AND GREEN TO I DON'T REMEMBER WHERE TO.
MY QUESTION IS THIS: THERE ARE TWO FUSE BOXES IN THE CAR:ONE INSIDE THE CAR,AND ONE UNDER HOOD.WHICH ONE DO I CONNECT THE WIRES TO,AND COULD SOMEONE PLEASE PROVIDE ME WITH COMPLETE,DETAILED INFO ON INSTALLATION OF THIS THING-I DO NOT WANT TO SCREW ANYTHING UP.
THANKS IN ADVANCE.
SENTROSS94


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

I just installed an autometer tach yesterday. I connected black to ground, white and red to a fuse inside (not constant power), and the green to the blue wire in the ignition coil. Hope this help.


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

You could also check this page out http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may03/tach/


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i ran my black to ground, red to batt, green to ignition coil wire, and the white to a switch. you are suppost to hook it up to the light dimmer but i didnt want my tach light on when i turned my lights on.


----------

